# Bookshelf speakers: is NHT Classic Three worth $100 more than Wharfedale Diamond 9.1?



## tmcevoy213

Hi all,

 I recently picked up a pair of Insignia 6.5" bookshelves on recommendation from a friend, and while they sound good for the $70 I'm feeling a little disappointed. So I've decided to return them and spend $250-$350 for a nice entry level pair I can live with for a while.

 I was all set to go with Wharfedale Diamond 9.1 for $250 from E-Bay, but then I saw NHT Classic Three going for $350 and getting good reviews. So is it better than the Wharfedale? $100 better?

 I'll be listening to acoustic jazz, mainly piano trios and small groups with horns, but also some big band (early Ellington and Basie). Clear mids are super important to me, but not so analytical that the music stops being enjoyable. Also pleasant, non-abrasive highs: I don't want to be wincing (too hard) when Miles cracks a note.

 Appreciate any and all responses. I'm researching but I'm not finding much direct comparison between the two. Thanks a bunch!

 Tom


----------



## jazznap

Sorry, I can't be of any help with the NHT or Wharfdales but I have had good luck with Paradigms in the past (mini monitor and atoms). You should be able to find some nice mini monitors in your price range. I used them almost exclusively for jazz and was happy with them.


----------



## DeusEx

From what I've heard, NHT Classic 3 is a great speaker. For $350 (good condition), not bad.


----------



## warpdriver

Where did you see the NHT C3 for $350 a pair? 

*Note: They sell for $350 PER SPEAKER normally*

 And yes they are great speakers.

 I had them for a while and I would easily put them up against ANY $700/pr speakers, even comparing well to some over $1000 speakers. They sounded good even directly out of my Nuforce Icon (just trying it quickly with iPod below). I sold them but someday I think I might own a pair again if I actually have room for them. The mids are excellent, totally convincing, extremely neutral. Bass is super tight, thanks partly to the sealed design







 I have no experience with the Warfedales so I can't help you there.


----------



## Quinto

I have the Wharfedale's myself and IMO this part -'but not so analytical that the music stops being enjoyable. Also pleasant, non-abrasive highs: I don't want to be wincing (too hard) when Miles cracks a note.'- discribes the Diamond 9.1's very well.

 I haven't heard the other speakers though..


----------



## tmcevoy213

warpdriver: Oops, I didn't look carefully. Yes they are $350 each. Thanks for pointing that out!

 Thanks for all the responses. Going to go with the Wharfedales I think. At $250 a pair, I probably won't find anything much better. Still open to suggestions!

 EDIT: forgot to add I'm using Marantz 2238b for amplification.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From what I've heard, NHT Classic 3 is a great speaker. For $350 (good condition), not bad._

 

Not bad?? For $350 they'd be a steal and annihilate anything in that price range. As it has been pointed out, they're $350 each not a pair however.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not bad?? For $350 they'd be a steal and annihilate anything in that price range. As it has been pointed out, they're $350 each not a pair however._

 

Well, there's been several great deals recently, including Energy RC-10 for $299 NEW. So the NHT for $350 used is good, but not unbelievably good.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, there's been several great deals recently, including Energy RC-10 for $299 NEW. So the NHT for $350 used is good, but not unbelievably good._

 

IMO the NHTs are on a completely different level compared to the RC-10s. I must admit though, I've never really been a huge fan of the Energy gear so I'm a little biased.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IMO the NHTs are on a completely different level compared to the RC-10s. I must admit though, I've never really been a huge fan of the Energy gear so I'm a little biased._

 

Have you heard the Reference Connoisseur series? It's a complete step up from all the other Energy gear (not unlike the Polk LSi series from the rest of the Polk gear). Very balanced, near-neutral sound with incredibly airy highs that extend up through the stratosphere, and remarkable, tight bass that has an organic, lively feel that belies the 5.25" driver. The NHTs are really sweet, and maybe marginally better than the RC-10, and I definitely wouldn't mind owning them myself but I'm not so sure they're are on a "completely different level", maybe a different sonic character. But I prefer neutral myself, so it's to each his own


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you heard the Reference Connoisseur series? It's a complete step up from all the other Energy gear (not unlike the Polk LSi series from the rest of the Polk gear). Very balanced, near-neutral sound with incredibly airy highs that extend up through the stratosphere, and remarkable, tight bass that has an organic, lively feel that belies the 5.25" driver. The NHTs are really sweet, and maybe marginally better than the RC-10, and I definitely wouldn't mind owning them myself but I'm not so sure they're are on a "completely different level", maybe a different sonic character. But I prefer neutral myself, so it's to each his own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've auditioned them briefly. I just wasn't impressed. I found them to be uninvolving and though this may be too brash a term, lifeless. When I look for a speaker, I'm not necessarily looking for something with a flat frequency response, I want something that sings and this is where the RC-10s fell short for me. Vocals just did not carry the sweetness and warmth I like. 

 The RC-10s may be neutral in that they play true to the recording but a lot of times the recording isn't how the music sounds live, and to me that's what's I want to hear. This of course isn't true for everyone which is why our opinions differ.

 As for my feelings on the LSi series Polks, I think my feelings on those have already been made clear in other threads.


----------



## somestranger26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've auditioned them briefly. I just wasn't impressed. I found them to be uninvolving and though this may be too brash a term, lifeless. When I look for a speaker, I'm not necessarily looking for something with a flat frequency response, I want something that sings and this is where the RC-10s fell short for me. Vocals just did not carry the sweetness and warmth I like. 

 The RC-10s may be neutral in that they play true to the recording but a lot of times the recording isn't how the music sounds live, and to me that's what's I want to hear. This of course isn't true for everyone which is why our opinions differ.

 As for my feelings on the LSi series Polks, I think my feelings on those have already been made clear in other threads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can't comment on other speakers since the RC-10 are the highest end I've heard, but they're anything but "lifeless" and "uninvolving" to me, even with this cheapo Insignia receiver I'm using till the HK3390 gets here. I'd be interested to know what source you auditioned them with.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *somestranger26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't comment on other speakers since the RC-10 are the highest end I've heard, but they're anything but "lifeless" and "uninvolving" to me, even with this cheapo Insignia receiver I'm using till the HK3390 gets here. I'd be interested to know what source you auditioned them with._

 

IIRC the source was a mid-range Sony ES line cd player, amplification was again, a mid range Sony ES receiver. Nothing spectacular but then again, I don't expect that the bulk of these are being sourced by Esoterics and powered by Boulder amps either. 

 As I said in my post, lifeless may have been too strong a term. To me, they were just very boring. I'd liken them to the K701s in that they didn't do anything for me. They were technically very good for the price but nothing about them made me want to own them. Lots of people like the K701s however, and obviously the RC-10s have their following as well; this is just my take on the two speakers mentioned. I did not find the RC-10s to be in the same league as the C3s.


----------



## warpdriver

Since I've owned both (although not at the same time), I'll comment.

 I'd say the RC10 are a bargain for $300, and definitely worth $500, but if you can spend $700 on the C3, it's worth the extra. The mids are better on the NHT (way cleaner and less colored), imaging is far more 3D, dynamics are more convincing, and the bass is snappier. For those objectivists, the NHT measures better as well. I never like to claim anything is "another league better" but I would say the NHT almost bests the Energy across the board and it's worth it if you can afford it.


----------

